# Baluster profile for porch posts?



## beevis (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi Gang,

So, I own a 1913 Victorian cottage. The railings are original and are some kind of geometric/art deco looking pattern out of 2X2s. The posts, however, are a lovely turned profile. 
I've always wanted to replace the geo pattern with turnings.

Now I've built my back porch addition and turned a post on my Fay & Scott to match the profile on the front porch.

I'm wondering what kind of profile you guys would recommend to compliment the post. I suppose it could be a scaled down replica of the post itself? I've never seen this, though. 
Do you think it's important that the balusters have something in common with the profiles on the post?

Attaching some pics:









The lower section.









The upper section









Installed.

And here is how the existing railings look. (Maybe I should leave well enough alone and copy this on the back porch. Though they are in rough, heavily leaded condition.)









Thanks guys.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Ben … Not sure if I would try to replicate the complete post on the stiles. I think I would use scaled-down versions of some elements (like the pummels) and try to keep the stiles a little simpler. I do think turned stiles would be a lot better looking than what they installed.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

JMHO, go with what you like. Only rules think important is code which dictates spacing between balusters on a porch, deck, or stairs.

Porches can have simple (plain) column posts with ornate balusters.
Porches can have ornate column post and simple balusters.
Porches can have both ornate column post and ornate balusters.

Can find so many examples Victorian porch balusters at Google images.
https://www.google.com/search?site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=652&q=wood+balusters&oq=wood+balusters&gs_l=img.3..0l3j0i5l7.1105.6504.0.6965.14.14.0.0.0.0.119.1595.0j14.14.0....0...1ac.1.21.img.ewu0Uhv3UYs#site=imghp&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=victorian+porch+balusters&oq=+porch+balusters&gs_l=img.1.3.0l2j0i5l2j0i24.1081036.1081925.4.1092098.4.4.0.0.0.0.217.536.1j2j1.4.0....0...1c.1.21.img.GcWEoV2cWrI&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.49405654,d.dmg&fp=7c2bd26dac2b595c&biw=1280&bih=652&imgdii=_

I am with Dane not real crazy about front porch balusters. More whimsical than anything else yet easy to maintain.


----------

